# A few discolored leaves?



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

*A few discolored leaves? (with pic)*

I've started noticing that a few leaves between my melon sword and my anubias plans are getting discolored (picture below). My water levels are fine. PH is about 7.5. As you will see, the rest of the plants' leaves are lush and developing well. Is this just a need for pruning and natural dying off?

I recently (about 2 weeks) installed a dual T5 HO lamp. I also have started my DIY CO2generator, but, I noticed this before that. The only ferts I use are the liquid iron drops. I have a few inverts in my tank so I stay away from copper. I don't use flourite in THIS tank either. 

My tank stock and size is in my signature.

Any help is always great and thanks in advance!



Lastly, I've pruned leaves from my sword before. I'm not sure how far to cut them though. Any help, again, is appreciated!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it algae? (Possibly from the new high lighting?) If it is, you may need to cut light time/raise the lights off the tank. Or, is it small almost burn marks? (It's a good pic, but since I can't get an ultra close look, I can't tell.) 

(I have a Melon sword, but it's not the pretty red/purple that yours is... it's just the normal green... weird.) Wish mine looked like yours!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about a few discolored leaves, especially if the plant hasn't been in the tank too long. FWIW, I still get the occassional yellow leaf from by Anubias plants in my 75g (CO2, high light, heavy ferts). Some type of fert would help, but if .1% copper bothers you......

If you hold the Sword in place you can peel the leaf all the way off. If it on the outside, anyway. If it is toward the middle, just try to trim as close as possible. Just remember what you leave will probably rot eventually.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the advice and the compliment!
I've really been getting into having live plants as of late! I am going to be moving apartments in a month or so and I plan on really doing up the substrate and making my aquascaped aquarium something outstanding! Heck I may even upgrade to a 55+ tank!

I got a couple closer images of two of the leaves for you folks...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes its algae, you need a balance between co2, lights and ferts. And you do need more ferts than what you are using.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, how can I go about testing for the proper balance? I know there's trial and error. What else can I do to get it closer to a science?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Easiest way is EI dosing and doing 50% water change each week.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I do regular water changes, but, I kind of got lost at "EI Dosing". I did a quick google on it and it's slightly confusing...


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

susankat said:


> Yes its algae, you need a balance between co2, lights and ferts. And you do need more ferts than what you are using.


+1 
I had the same problem. needed ferts and CO2. hopefully mine will start reversing soon :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been doing CO2 for about a week now. The last day or two it seems it's getting more dense in the locations above. It doesn't seem to have spread though. ...hmmm, anyone have an idea?

Tonight I put the legs on the light and cleaned the glass top. I'm crossing my fingers...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Give it a little more time.You can run the algae off the leaves when cleaning too,that will help the plants at least.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, the stuff on the leaves doesn't come off easy. Actually, I don't think it can come off without damaging it. I've changed my light timer to go on/off in 3:1 hours ratio, for 11 hours. I've also taken feeding to once per day. I've been doing this for about 3 days now. I'm not sure if it's helping though. I will see though.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I figured it out. It was BBA (Black Beard Algae). I eventually reduced the phosphates and bought a few Siamese Algae Eaters. It's all gone now!


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

How did you reduce your phosphates?


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Pantani said:


> How did you reduce your phosphates?


I used Seachem Phosguard and Purigen. I reduced the measurements to equal the right amount for my 40g (since it comes prepared for a 100g.) I used another filter without the media to hold the two and have the water pass through it. This did pretty much eliminate it, however, it started coming back. 

When I saw it returning, without the fuzz (I'm accrediting to the SAEs) I discontinued the Seachems.

I checked more forums and did a really detailed inspection of my plants. It seemed that maybe they weren't getting proper nutrition, so-to-speak. When I went to my LFS (Pet Kingdom, San Diego) I talked with a knowledgeable gent there about my BBA. He suggested nourishment before I told him that was what I was concluding. 

As per his advice, I started treating with Flourish Excel, Flourish Iron, and Flourish Trace. Within three days I've seen a drastic improvement!


----------

